# bortskänkes pc100 sdram ECC/REG (Lund)

## sae

Hej

Ber om ursäkt för att jag postar här; klagas det tar jag bort inlägget:

Jag har kommit över 2 * 4 st likadana (8 totalt) minnesmoduler av pc100 sdram ECC/REG typ; förömodligen över 256MB/styck. (de satt i Compaq Proffessional Workstation från 1999).

Jag har försökt sätta in dem i min Alpha(21264) XP1000, men den tyckte inte om upplevelsen; i och med att den har begränsning på 2GB minne, tror jag att modulerna var för stora hellre än att de var trasiga...

Är det nån som kör nån form av veterandator med fyra minneskanaler, typ SGI, eller alpha, kommentera gärna här i tråden, jag tittar in varje dag...

mvh

----------

## Zev

Du kanske kan sälja/skänka dem för en liten penning. Köpte precis lite begangnaded saker, 1 Arima HDAMA Dual CPU board, 2* AMD Opteron 880, 410W chieftec nätagg samt 1 GB ram till en server som jag ska sätta ihop. Det ända som behövs nu är chassi(kanske en 2U) och scsi diskar. Han som jag köpte av sålde en hel del olika servrar och han höll på att sätta ihop en äldre modell med fyra kanals minnen. Om du vill så kan jag ge dig kontakt info om du bara vill bli av med dem.

----------

## sae

visst, varför inte... Skicka ett PM  :Smile: 

----------

